# Consigli serie tv



## bmb (12 Ottobre 2013)

Vengo dall'aver visto i finali di Burn notice E Breaking Bad. Ho già visto Lost e sto aspettando la ripresa di White Collar. Homeland lo guarderò da lunedì una puntata la settimana su Fox. 

Ho bisogno di slacciarmi dalla vita sociale con qualcosa di spettacolare ed almeno 10 episodi al giorno


----------



## BB7 (12 Ottobre 2013)

Di Spartacus che ne dici? E' abbastanza "trash" ma ti ci affezioni proprio per quello


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (12 Ottobre 2013)

24
Stessi produttori e autori di Homeland
Adrenalina allo stato pure
Buona prima stagione, clamorose tutte le altre
Jack Bauer uno dei migliori personaggi di sempre


----------



## Brain84 (12 Ottobre 2013)

American Horror Story e How i met your mother


----------



## Snake (12 Ottobre 2013)

Prison Break


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Ottobre 2013)

Le prime 3 stagioni di Prison sono fantastiche. Invece le ultime 2 poca roba.


----------



## Snake (12 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Le prime 3 stagioni di Prison sono fantastiche. Invece le ultime 2 poca roba.



Volevi dire prime 2 dato che sono 4, comunque concordo, le prime due sono leggenda, ogni puntata c'era un colpo di scena


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Ottobre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Volevi dire prime 2 dato che sono 4, comunque concordo, le prime due sono leggenda, ogni puntata c'era un colpo di scena



Si scusa, quella su Panama è la terza stagione che insiema alla quarta e The Final Break mi sono piaciute poco. Le prime due sono epiche.

T-Bag poi


----------



## Snake (12 Ottobre 2013)

io ero *****.o per Abruzzi e Mahone


----------



## bmb (12 Ottobre 2013)

Prison Break e 24 già divorate anni fa 

Spartacus ho provato a guardarlo ma non mi ha preso.


----------



## Jino (12 Ottobre 2013)

Dipende dai gusti  Comunque io mi sto sparando nip/tuck, molto carino e leggero. Anche Suits non è male.


----------



## BB7 (12 Ottobre 2013)

Puoi provare Shameless che è più leggero ma simpatico


----------



## alexrossonero (12 Ottobre 2013)

Qualcuno ha visto i telefilm "Siberia" e "Bates Motel"? 
Entrambi alla prima serie, a me non sono dispiaciuti.


----------



## BB7 (12 Ottobre 2013)

Invece se ti piace il fantasy con ambientazioni medievali c'è anche Game Of Thrones


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (12 Ottobre 2013)

guardati oz, semplicemente spettacolare


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Ottobre 2013)

Io direi i Soprano, serie fantastica


----------



## Doctore (12 Ottobre 2013)

bmb ha scritto:


> Prison Break e 24 già divorate anni fa
> 
> Spartacus ho provato a guardarlo ma non mi ha preso.


spartacus non ti prende??!!!


----------



## Sesfips (13 Ottobre 2013)

Io ti consiglio assolutamente Sons of anarchy. Bellissima.
Poi Homeland, Suits e Boardwalk Empire.


----------



## Ale (13 Ottobre 2013)

sto guardando la prima di homeland..niente di fenomenale, diciamo gradevole.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (13 Ottobre 2013)

anche i soprano sono qualcosa di sublime, la mia serie preferita


----------



## cris (14 Ottobre 2013)

*Suits* è bellino


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Ottobre 2013)

Di The Following che ne dite? Ho visto la pubblicità oggi e pensavo di cominciare a seguirlo.


----------



## Jaqen (4 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Di The Following che ne dite? Ho visto la pubblicità oggi e pensavo di cominciare a seguirlo.



Per me è clamoroso


----------



## Morghot (8 Novembre 2013)

twin peaks twin peaks che non te ne penti


----------



## pipporo (8 Novembre 2013)

Supernatural


----------



## El-bampa (8 Novembre 2013)

Prova The Blacklist


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Novembre 2013)

Per me il meglio che c'è attualmente, sia come qualità che come storia-colpi di scena, è Game of Thrones.

Ma deve piacere il genere, e soprattutto bisogna rendersi conto che è un fantasy atipico, con pochissima magia e azione, tanta politica e intrigo, e milioni e milioni di dialoghi tra i personaggi.


----------



## tamba84 (18 Novembre 2013)

ti consiglio warehouse 13, un misto tra csi e x-files, fatto bene coinvolgente ti prende. Se vuoi ridere e ti è piaciuto my name is earl degli stessi produttori merita aiutami hope.

un altra serie che ne parlano bene e che inizierù domani su fox (italia ovviamente) è sleepy-hollow, da quanto ho letto sembra meriti!


----------



## Frikez (18 Novembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Per me è clamoroso





Kevin Bacon


----------



## vanbasten (6 Novembre 2017)

Io visto narcos, breaking bad, the walking dead(in corso) e stringer things. Mi consigliate qualcosa che si possa avvicinare alle prime 3?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Io visto narcos, breaking bad, the walking dead(in corso) e stringer things. Mi consigliate qualcosa che si possa avvicinare alle prime 3?



Se ti è piaciuto breaking bad non puoi non vedere better call saul. E' una roba veramente fantastica, incredibile cosa sono riusciti a tirare fuori da questo spin off meraviglioso


----------



## vanbasten (6 Novembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se ti è piaciuto breaking bad non puoi non vedere better call saul. E' una roba veramente fantastica, incredibile cosa sono riusciti a tirare fuori da questo spin off meraviglioso



Ho visto le prime 2 puntate e non mi entusiasma ma farò un nuovo tentativo!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Ho visto le prime 2 puntate e non mi entusiasma ma farò un nuovo tentativo!



Non può non piacerti. Ora non ricordo bene come partiva la prima stagione, comunque si rivedranno anche personaggi storici come Mike e gente del clan salamanca. Nacho, Tuco e Don Hector. Nella terza stagione viene narrata anche l'ascesa di Frings e i conflitti con Hector.

Hanno tirato su qualcosa di davvero bello. Vedere come tutto si incastrerà alla perfezione poi è meraviglioso, la storia di Saul poi è memorabile.


----------



## Lambro (6 Novembre 2017)

io mi sono visto tutto Breaking Bad, Trono di Spade,i Soprano,True Detective,Californication,Dexter,Hung, Vynil, Romanzo Criminale, Mad Men e ora sto guardando Rectify.
A parte i primi 3 che sono tra le serie più belle di sempre, se non le 3 più belle a detta di molti, la prima stagione di True Detective è un qualcosa di C L A M O R O S O, con un matthew mccaugney strepitoso.
Rectify (sono all'ìultima puntata della 2stagione) è degli stessi produttori di BBad ma non si avvicina come qualita', pero' rimane altamente godibile seppure con dialoghi che a volte scadono veramente di tanto (complici anche alcuni doppiatori non di alto livello).
alcuni momenti pero' sono fantastici.
dio benedica lo skybox


----------



## vanbasten (11 Novembre 2017)

ragazzi sto guardando Fargo, finalmente una serie fatta veramente bene! Avevo provato weeds e ray donovan ma le ho tolto dopo poche puntate. Fargo riesce a farsi guardare quasi come narcos e bb, c'è pure l'ex avvocato di walter white


----------



## JohnDoe (11 Novembre 2017)

bmb ha scritto:


> Vengo dall'aver visto i finali di Burn notice E Breaking Bad. Ho già visto Lost e sto aspettando la ripresa di White Collar. Homeland lo guarderò da lunedì una puntata la settimana su Fox.
> 
> Ho bisogno di slacciarmi dalla vita sociale con qualcosa di spettacolare ed almeno 10 episodi al giorno



Westworld e American Horror Story e se vuoi qualcosa diciamo "storico" Band of Brothers & The Pacific.quasi dimenticavo : The Lost Room.


----------



## JohnDoe (11 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Io visto narcos, breaking bad, the walking dead(in corso) e stringer things. Mi consigliate qualcosa che si possa avvicinare alle prime 3?



American Horror Story


----------



## vanbasten (11 Novembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> American Horror Story



si, l'avevo già occhiata!


----------



## Sotiris (11 Novembre 2017)

bmb ha scritto:


> Vengo dall'aver visto i finali di Burn notice E Breaking Bad. Ho già visto Lost e sto aspettando la ripresa di White Collar. Homeland lo guarderò da lunedì una puntata la settimana su Fox.
> 
> Ho bisogno di slacciarmi dalla vita sociale con qualcosa di spettacolare ed almeno 10 episodi al giorno



Peaky blinders


----------

